# Jesuit Bukkake Bomb



## Sgt_Gath

Schizophrenia's a hoot sometimes, innit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here some more info on her, in case anyone's curious. 

Gabrielle Chana - Encyclopedia Dramatica


----------



## Moonglow

I was looking for the Bukkake pics...Where are they??
Giggiddy!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Schizophrenia's a hoot sometimes, innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here some more info on her, in case anyone's curious.
> 
> Gabrielle Chana - Encyclopedia Dramatica



Judge Jenkins must just love her for the favor of giving out his information to ever internet weirdo in existence.  LOL!  Is this lady serious or is this just a parody or something?  I really can't tell, especially after the phone call.  Either way . . .  

I only listened to the little of the second one.  I've heard enough of this woman's insane nonsense.    It's funny, but if she really believes that, she should probably be getting some therapy and psychiatric medications.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Judge Jenkins must just love her for the favor of giving out his information to ever internet weirdo in existence.  LOL!  Is this lady serious or is this just a parody or something?  I really can't tell, especially after the phone call.  Either way . . .
> 
> I only listened to the little of the second one.  I've heard enough of this woman's insane nonsense.    It's funny, but if she really believes that, she should probably be getting some therapy and psychiatric medications.



Yea, it sounds like this woman's taken her poorly written erotic slash-fiction fantasies_ just a tad_ too far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She apparently thinks that she's "telepathically married" to Gerard Butler, Vladimir Putin, that Jenkins guy, and a whole bunch of other male celebrities, but that the Jesuits are covering it up by having secret agents pose as their "fake" wives and girlfriends. She also thinks that she is destined to become the "Empress of the World."

Unsurprisingly, she works at Walmart, and believes many of her managers to be undercover Jesuits as well.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Yea, it sounds like this woman's taken her poorly written erotic slash-fiction fantasies_ just a tad_ too far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She apparently thinks that she's "telepathically married" to Gerard Butler, Vladimir Putin, that Jenkins guy, and a whole bunch of other male celebrities, but that the Jesuits are covering it up by having secret agents pose as their "fake" wives and girlfriends. She also thinks that she is destined to become the "Empress of the World."
> 
> Unsurprisingly, she works at Walmart, and believes many of her managers to be undercover Jesuits as well.



Well, there will never be a shortage of internet weirdos.  Lol!


----------



## Mr. H.

omg


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Well, there will never be a shortage of internet weirdos.  Lol!



I'm just kind of surprised that she hasn't been committed yet, if we're being honest here.


----------



## Moonglow

Mr. H. said:


> omg



Don't worry, just have several towels ready if it happens..


----------



## Mr. H.

Moonglow said:


> Don't worry, just have several towels ready if it happens..


Pint of whishkey oughta do it.


----------



## Mr. H.

Alcohol will render spermatozoa inert!


----------



## Moonglow

I wonder if the bomb has to use Viagra????or ceAlah


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> I'm just kind of surprised that she hasn't been committed yet, if we're being honest here.



  Where is her family/friends?  Jeez!


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> Alcohol will render spermatozoa inert!



You need to call that lady ASAP!


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Where is her family/friends?  Jeez!


Living in a giant prophylactic....


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Where is her family/friends?  Jeez!



Supposedly, she's divorced, and thinks her ex-husband was a Jesuit spy who was sent to keep her from reaching her "full potential." That might explain at least some of the neglect. lol

I find it hard to imagine that she could keep a job though.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Living in a giant prophylactic....








  Sperm bomb shelter!


----------



## ChrisL

Gath, maybe THIS is what she's so worried about.  Lol!  Sperm whale bombs!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Gath, maybe THIS is what she's so worried about.  Lol!  Sperm whale bombs!



_THAR SHE BLOWS!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> _THAR SHE BLOWS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Yeah, there were pictures of sperm whale goo everywhere, but it was too disgusting to post.  Lol!


----------



## Mr. H.

It'll have us all lying prostate on the ground!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, there were pictures of sperm whale goo everywhere, but it was too disgusting to post.  Lol!



That's actually how they got the name. The stuff they carry in their heads looks like man gravy, apparently. lol 

Annnyway...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Ewwwww...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> That's actually how they got the name. The stuff they carry in their heads looks like man gravy, apparently. lol
> 
> Annnyway...




  That is so funny but so wrong!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> LOL



I know this isn't really topical, but it made me Lol.    So funny!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I know this isn't really topical, but it made me Lol.    So funny!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I know this isn't really topical, but it made me Lol.    So funny!!!



Relevant.


Lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Relevant.
> 
> 
> Lol



I think I've seen that episode!  Lol.


----------

